# Dual Line 6 M13 Pedalboards! OH YEAH!



## NOS69 (Jun 12, 2015)

Check it out guys! For my first thread on the forum, I thought I'd share my latest addition (or subtraction? lol since it replaced all my other pedals!). Dual Line 6 M13 Pedalboards in all it's glory! 

Ok, maybe we've seen that before, but let me explain how I have this hooked up. Note: The module colours are just for display (LOL), my actual programs are not the ones you see here! Also, keep in mind, this is my studio setup, not a 'live rig'.

My guitar signal goes directly into the M13 on the left, which has my programs for overdrives and distortions as well as compression and phaser effects. That M13 outputs to the Bigshot A/B where I can switch between my preamps (currently using Mesa Boogie Rectifier Preamp and Fender Cyber-Twin Head).

From the preamps, I return those signals into a mixer (so I can use multiple preamps in the same stage of the signal chain). That mixer then outputs to the second M13 pedalboard that handles all the modulation and delay effects. Since I wanted all the preamp tones to switch without losing reverb tails, I also hooked up a lexicon rack reverb after the second M13 on it's way to the recording console. 




And there you have it! Sounds a bit complicated but it really isn't! Here's an easy diagram to follow:

Guitar > M13 #1 (OD, Dist, Phasers) > Preamps > M13 #2 (Mods, Delays) > Lexicon Reverb > Recording Console


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Big fan of the Line 6 M series. Only a matter of time before somebody hooks two up together. 
I guess it would be ideal if the M13 had a four cable method.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

HEY!!! Where are the damn expression pedals? One of the great things about the M series is the manner in which multiple parameters can be simultaneously (and even in opposite directions) controlled by expression pedals.

I rigged up a photocell to the surface of one of my guitars, to control the Whammy on my M5 with my pinky finger. Loads of fun!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My brain hurts -trying to figure this out.


----------



## NOS69 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cups said:


> I guess it would be ideal if the M13 had a four cable method.





The M13 does work with a four cable method however, it only works well with series effects loops, not the Mesa preamp's parallel effects loop that is the worst design of all time lol And two M13 is definitely needed if you were running several mods/delays along with compression and drives lol







mhammer said:


> HEY!!! Where are the damn expression pedals? One of the great things about the M series is the manner in which multiple parameters can be simultaneously (and even in opposite directions) controlled by expression pedals.





Oh trust me, they are coming! LOL! I am only planning on getting 3 though, 1 for gain (on ODs, and Dists), 1 for mods, and one for delays.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> HEY!!! Where are the damn expression pedals? One of the great things about the M series is the manner in which multiple parameters can be simultaneously (and even in opposite directions) controlled by expression pedals.
> 
> I rigged up a photocell to the surface of one of my guitars, to control the Whammy on my M5 with my pinky finger. Loads of fun!


That dual-parameter trick is why my bandmate can't ditch his DL4, which he's fixed three times alone in the year I've been in the band.

OP, why not mod your loop to series?


----------

